# Any engineers



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am a Junior mechanical engineer at Florida State University and was wondering if there was anyone that works at an Engineering firm and are looking for an intern for over the summer. I live in Navarre so I am available to travel to Pensacola or Fort Walton. So if there are any of you out there that can help me out please let me know.


----------

